# How many of you guys had TMA backgrounds?



## ETinCYQX (Sep 19, 2011)

Exactly what the title said. I'm a TKD black belt and a Judo novice, and I'd like to get into MMA. I'm just wondering how many of you guys had established trad. martial arts backgrounds before you started MMA and what they were


----------



## Ironcrane (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not really an MMA person - but I have stayed at a Hollywood Inn once!
Ok, joking aside, I did train at an MMA club for a few months, and have worked out with a few MMA people from around the area, and more then half of them had TMA backgrounds before hand. And they all had something different. Everything from Karate, to Tae Kwon Do, to Praying Mantis Kung Fu, etc.


----------

